# While surfing . . .



## armagedon48 (Jun 13, 2007)

those are amazing photos. ill have to look through that site when i have some time!


----------



## djkronik57 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yup, that's my blog. It's not updated as often as I'd like anymore since I'm pretty busy. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## frasertheking (Jun 15, 2007)

good work dj i love number 7 it looks like it goes deep somewhere :thumbsup:


----------



## djkronik57 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well those aren't my tanks (I wish!), those are the winners from the ADA aquascaping competition.


----------

